# Kalkammonsalpeter



## laolamia (28. März 2011)

hallo!

wollte wie jedes jahr duenger kaufen.... im vorigen jahr musste ich im landhandel meinen ausweis kopieren lassen und der tante versprechen keine bombe zu bauen.....

in diesem jahr gibt es diesen duenger nur noch fuer landwirte  (sind das wirklich die besseren menschen?) 

glauben die "eu" buerokraten wirklich bin laden wird sich im landhandel mit duenger eindecken und versuchen die weltherschaft zu uebernehmen?

ok ich hab es kapiert! ein atom-uboot kann ich im netzt bestellen...duenger ist gefaehrlich

oder ich nehm das teil fuer meinen teich

gruss lao 
der dieses jahr wohl moehren fuer den amtsschimmel anbauen wird


----------



## Hexe_Mol (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kalkammonsalpeter*



ich halte zwar absolut nichts davon, sich chemie in den garten zu kippen , aber das ist ja hier nicht das thema.....



laolamia schrieb:


> ok ich hab es kapiert! ein atom-uboot kann ich im netzt bestellen...duenger ist gefaehrlich




wenn du schon die gewünschten "teichfahrzeuge" im www findest , warum bestellst du deinen gewünschten dünger nicht auch einfach dort? 
quellen findet google genug und zumindest bei 3 shops habe ich was vn "keine verkaufsbeschränkung" gelesen.


----------



## laolamia (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kalkammonsalpeter*

es war sarkastisch gemeint und soll den regulierungswahn anprangern.
sicher bekomme ich das gewunschte im netz, so wie bin laden und alle anderen bombenbauer...mein opa hat aber ein problem 
inklusive versand waeren meine 100kg 70% teurer als beim landhaendler vor ort


man trifft also mit viel aufwand die falschen


----------



## Joachim (28. März 2011)

*AW: Kalkammonsalpeter*

@laolamia


> nur noch fuer landwirte (sind das wirklich die besseren menschen?)



Also eindeutig JA!    Ich mach zB. seit 2 Wochen 70 Stunden die Woche - da hat man gar keine Lust mehr, sich mit dem Bombembau zu beschäftigen ...  

Der Landhändler kann da auch nix für, er setzt nur um, was die gewählten in EU und D Parlament sich so ausdenken.
Und im Gegensatz zu dir, hört es bei uns bei der Gesichtskontrolle im Einkauf ja nicht auf - wir müssen ja dann auch noch penibel auf Jahre nachweisen wo wir wieviel gestreut haben, warum und wieviel sich die Ackerkultur davon genehmigt hat und was für die Folgekultur noch im Boden verbleibt ...

So gesehen ...


----------

